# Portable Keg Setup - Yeeeeewwwwww



## under (14/12/10)

Well the silly season is very close. And I have just finished my portable keg setup that I will be using on Xmas day and any other function from here on. Im pretty happy with how its turned out. Using a 120L Wheelie bin, that fits two 19L cornies. I would just like to thank the guys on this forum for their inspiration they have given me in creating this bloody masterpiece  It's well wicked.

Will post some pics of it tomorrow of it as it may help others build their own portable kegs.

Merry Xmas to all. :beer:


----------



## kelbygreen (14/12/10)

very interested in pics wont have time to make one or the beer to put in it this xmas but will be good for parties.


----------



## JestersDarts (15/12/10)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/10)

Ive got a mini one, a 40L wheelie bin used for toy storage. The top of the keg sticks out a little, who cares?

4M of beer line coiled inside the bin around the keg and a picnic tap to boot!

Total investment, 30 bucks. Allllllright! :beerbang:


----------



## under (15/12/10)

Heh. Mine all up has cost $330. Its a bit of cash but its should last forever. Pics shortly.


----------



## under (15/12/10)

Ok. Pics are not that flash but it will give you an idea. 

I have fitted the lid with some roof insulation and sarking. I have also used stickon foam strips so the lid seals against the bin (Clark Rubber). I used a 2-way divider and a one way valve. JG fittings throughout for cleaning purposes. Perlick 525SS faucet and 3" S/S Shank. Sodasteam setup (Bottle + Adaptor), Micromatic reg with JG fitting. Gas going into the keg I used a cable gland instead of silicone. The gas and reg are held in place by an old chamois tube. Using a 20cm SS drip tray. Im pretty happy with it. It holds temp really well as is so easy to break down and clean. The lables im using on the front are just an old ruler cut to size and stuck on with some 3m velcro. The stand is made from some old structural pine I had lying around. I put it on the stand because the bin was too low. This brings it up to a nice pouring height so you dont have to bend over. Once everything is broken down it all fits back inside the bin (including the stand) minus the kegs. Making it ultra portable, I just wheel it where I need it and bam, done. Anyways thats it. Im bloody chuffed.


----------



## Carboy (15/12/10)

Love your sponsor "SH?LLHAB??R CITY COUNC??" Great joint venture, or are you a sole trader :lol:

Either way, still a pretty good rig.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## hsb (15/12/10)

Yeh, LOL at the City Council sponsorship, watch out it doesn't get carted off by the Garbage collection team! "We'll take that for you" 


Looks good though, I like the gas line out at the back. I'm not liking the stand so much, seems like a "Health and Safety" issue for Council to deliberate on there


----------



## under (15/12/10)

It won't tip over. The bin is tied/secured into the stand. Plus the weight of 38L of beer + ice. This sucker ain't going anywhere.

It's handy having a Inlaw working for the city yeww.


----------



## hsb (15/12/10)

38L of beer _to start with_! :beerbang: 
I'm sure it'll be OK, I was just jesting with the OH&S carry-on at local Councils.

Enjoy your Festive Season, it'll surely be a good'un..


----------



## flano (15/12/10)

COOL.!

Watch how fast the beer gets drunk when people get wind of it.

Myself and 4 mates did a 19 ltr keg in one go a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/12/10)

Where'd you get that JG fitting for your reg?

And where's the second tap B)


----------



## woodwormm (15/12/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50472

mine is an 80L with one keg... fully insulated with about 4 cans of expanda foam and a few camp mats... not 100% sure on cost but i'd say around $150 - 200 bucks, small price for the kudos from my mates when i rock up to the boxing day bbq picnic!


----------



## Brewjohno (15/12/10)

I don't get the point of having 2 beer signs, 2 kegs, a split gas line but only 1 tap.

What am I missing?


----------



## Eater (15/12/10)

Thats a great 2 keg setup  hope you get a lot of mileage out of it.

Heres what we use and abuse here in NT

Single keg upgright cooler custom built
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=5700

Small single keg cooler and tap
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=5705

Next project, upgright gaming console with inbuilt kegerator
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=5699


----------



## keifer33 (15/12/10)

Eater said:


> Small single keg cooler and tap
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=5705



What brand cooler is that? Nearly perfectly fits what I want to do. Also do you run the beer line around the keg to get extra cooling or just straight to the tap?

Also if you dont mind what is the total height with the charger attached?


----------



## Eater (16/12/10)

Just went and double checked, no brand or any sort of markings on the cooler. Got it from Mitchells Camping Store here in Darwin for 80 bucks on special.
Beer line is about a metre long just to ensure that it can get on any keg angle, normally sits in the ice.
Bout 46.5 cm to the top of the gas in from the bulb gun, from the bottom of the keg.
Lid is domed, so it allows more room for fittings.
Two bags of ice holds its temp for the 4 hours on average it takes to drink it dry (out of a sum total of two uses so far).

If more beer is required in a session the upright cooler we have does that duty for a corny keg, and if MORE is required, dual flooded font taps at the bar and party shifts location


----------



## MarkBastard (16/12/10)

Eater I've seen people put the shank through where the existing tap is. Did you try that at all?


----------



## woodwormm (16/12/10)

keifer33 said:


> What brand cooler is that? Nearly perfectly fits what I want to do. Also do you run the beer line around the keg to get extra cooling or just straight to the tap?
> 
> Also if you dont mind what is the total height with the charger attached?






my guess is it's a Rubbermaid cooler or copy of... also that looks like a 9L corny to me, i dream of a 9L corny.............................


----------



## Hoyt (16/12/10)

Have to say the mobile coolers are the way to go. The four keg trolley i built for my caravan is best thing for bbqs or party or camping


----------



## Eater (16/12/10)

To MarkBastard

Yeah had a quick look and i think it would have gone in, but i got the long shank tap so i would have had to sit the keg on top of where the beer line attaches on. It may work with a shorter shanked tap.

PFS
Looks like a rubbermaid, just doesnt have the same exterior IMHO and the lid looks slightly different. Quick google check tells me the price was ok for what i got though  

Hoyt has the right idea for an outdoor setting of mass guests


----------



## under (16/12/10)

Brewjohno said:


> I don't get the point of having 2 beer signs, 2 kegs, a split gas line but only 1 tap.
> 
> What am I missing?



Yeah I see what you mean. its just a way of identifying what keg is what. I could just label the keg I guess.


----------



## under (16/12/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Where'd you get that JG fitting for your reg?
> 
> And where's the second tap B)




Is just the Jg fitting used in the beer filter gravity setup.

http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1118

Which I think is actually this - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=748


----------



## MarkBastard (16/12/10)

under said:


> Is just the Jg fitting used in the beer filter gravity setup.
> 
> http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1118
> 
> Which I think is actually this - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=748



Any special way to attach it? Thread tape?

Did you just crank out the existing one with a wrench?


----------



## Mattese (17/12/10)

Looks fantastic. I was looking at Mark^Bastard's a while back, and asked the missus to buy me a small Wheelie bin to start it off. She came back with a bright pink one - in case I didn't get around to it, she could use it for toys. 

Kinda put me off the project for a while.

Back on Topic, doesn't the stand impede the whole portability idea? I know the reasoon I wanted to make one was purely so it was contained and could be traipsed around the party wherever I could get a seat.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/12/10)

hahahahahaha what your wife did is pretty funny


----------



## under (17/12/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Any special way to attach it? Thread tape?
> 
> Did you just crank out the existing one with a wrench?




I just unscrewed the one that came with the micromatic regulator, which is very similar to this - http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1157 but im sure its a different size. Cleaned the hole of the old thread tape. Put a little bit of thread tape around the thread of the JG fitting (http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=748) and screwed it in (be careful not to over tighten it. Its great. So easy to break down etc.


----------



## Mattese (17/12/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> hahahahahaha what your wife did is pretty funny



I really didn't see the humor in it at the time! But looking back, it does mean I'm not roaming the streets with a keg of beer on a regular basis...

I think the keg in a wheelie bin is an awesome idea, but I just don't think I could rock up to a party with a pink one.


----------



## under (17/12/10)

Mattese said:


> Looks fantastic. I was looking at Mark^Bastard's a while back, and asked the missus to buy me a small Wheelie bin to start it off. She came back with a bright pink one - in case I didn't get around to it, she could use it for toys.
> 
> Kinda put me off the project for a while.
> 
> Back on Topic, doesn't the stand impede the whole portability idea? I know the reasoon I wanted to make one was purely so it was contained and could be traipsed around the party wherever I could get a seat.



Theres portability and then theres portability if you know what I mean.

The stand is not required for the system to work. I can take it or leave it at home. The stand is purely to bring it up to a nice pouring height. Plus the stand fits inside the bin with 1 keg also.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/12/10)

Mattese said:


> I really didn't see the humor in it at the time! But looking back, it does mean I'm not roaming the streets with a keg of beer on a regular basis...
> 
> I think the keg in a wheelie bin is an awesome idea, but I just don't think I could rock up to a party with a pink one.



I never ended up getting around to insulating that setup. I'm thinking of just buying a rubbermaid cooler instead for my little corny and thinking about getting whatever the smallest possible wheely bin is to fit one full size keg.

The little toy wheelie bin I was using is annoying because you have to carry it and you really need to insulate it or your ice won't last very long.

I figure with a small real wheelie bin at least you can use the built in wheels to move the keg around.

I'm gunna measure the height of the boot of my car and see if there's a wheelie bin that will fit standing upright in it but also fit a cornie. Then I'm gunna insulate using expanding foam.


----------



## Mattese (17/12/10)

Maybe I could use the pink one and cover it in camoflaged insulation...

Let me know how you go with that project, I'm sure there's a perfect way to do it...


----------

